# Seasons end barn pic



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Sadly, season is over and time to sell my furs. Heres my season total. 303 ****. Not pictured....2 **** (1 cinnamon 1 blonde) 2 coyote 2 mink 7 rats. Before long it will be time to start throwing jigs.......


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. That's a lot of **** skins. So do you consider this an average year? Less/more than average?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

My previous best was 66 so i'd say a way above average year. Warm temps and rising water really help.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice. I assume you send them to auction? The warm weather really kept them active more than normal this year.

Edit: I didn&#8217;t notice before, but I see they&#8217;re fur side out so probably not sending to auction. That&#8217;s a lot of freezer space.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Well congrats on an excellent year!!! What are **** pelts going for this year?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Not going to auction....I sell tonight. Let ya know how i do


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Walker do you know a guy named Neil Garman. He puts out that many traps maybe more. Good score this year..............Rich


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Prices right now are decent, but with the warm weather, there's a record take of **** & the market is getting backed up in a hurry. I'd expect the prices to drop & the grading to get very severe since the buyers can be very picky. If you have fur, my guess would be to get it sold ASAP.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Rich no i do not know Neil.

T-180 you are sure right about that. Market is FLOODED!!!! Buyer offered me $5.80 average on **** last night and i turned it down. Gonna try a different guy tomorrow night. We'll see if he treats me any better.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

walkerdog, come spring, ground nesting birds would thank you and your Walkers if they could. Way to go!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice season!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow that's a lot of coonskin caps. What did you do with all the meat?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

All the meat went to the **** graveyard.


----------

